# Hunting as a non subscriber?



## gingerthing (8 September 2019)

Are there many people out there who hunt with their chosen packs on a â€˜pay and goâ€™ basis? So who donâ€™t actually subscribe just pay field money in full on the day. Because of my full time work and childcare commitments I am unable to go to meets every week, but try and get out when I can. I have looked at subscribing but the way I feel is that if Iâ€™m only able to make it out once a month for example - is it really cost effective? 

However the pack which I go out with now only provides meet lists to subscribers, so as a current non subscriber I feel a bit out of the loop? Even though I have been following them on and off for the past 4 years. Is this common practise for hunts in general?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (8 September 2019)

You could join the Hunt Supporters Club which would then mean you'd have access to information about social events, meets etc. Our local hunt is about Â£15 a year to subscribe to the Supporters Club and you get sent meet cards etc so you're fully aware of what's going on.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 September 2019)

Itâ€™s Â£180 per day with my local pack apparently, and you canâ€™t just rock up, itâ€™s strictly by prior arrangement with the secretary unless youâ€™re one of the chosen few. Itâ€™s a lot of money to lose if you get a non scenting day/are constantly hassled by the antis.


----------



## palo1 (9 September 2019)

It's perfectly sensible to go on a pay as you go basis and you should be made welcome every time!  I hunted for about 4 seasons on that basis before subscribing and never felt anything other than valued and included. We always make our occasional and regular visitors feel like they are a treat for us (which they are: it's lovely to have new company in the field!). A number of hunts will include non-subscribers on their hunt info lists but probably only once you have come along a few times.  If you are friendly with one of the subscribers just ask them to let you know about particular meets or dates that you are able to do.   For hunt secretaries a subscriber is gold though: that regular income and knowing that the support is there is hugely reassuring financially and in terms of the local hunting 'community' so whilst there is a big incentive to encourage people to come along on a pay as you go basis there will always be the hope that you may become a subscriber!! If you do subscribe (and you should work out how many days hunting would make that cheaper) it is rather different but do whatever works best for you.


----------



## palo1 (9 September 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Itâ€™s Â£180 per day with my local pack apparently, and you canâ€™t just rock up, itâ€™s strictly by prior arrangement with the secretary unless youâ€™re one of the chosen few. Itâ€™s a lot of money to lose if you get a non scenting day/are constantly hassled by the antis.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds grim to be honest   Some of the more rural or less posh hunts are about Â£15 cap and the antis don't usually reckon they are worth travelling for!


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 September 2019)

Back in the day when I was hunting in the West Country weâ€™d look through the schedule of meets which were all at that time listed weekly in Horse and Hound. Then weâ€™d pick and choose which meets we could hack to, or blag a lift to, and turn up on the day with Â£10 cap/field money to a warm welcome from whichever pack it was.

I was stunned when we moved here and discovered what a kerfuffle it was to just go out for the odd day with the local pack. They wanted Â£50 for a midweek meet in 1986 - there was no way I could afford that.


----------



## Shay (9 September 2019)

You should be fine hunting on a "pay as you go" basis - and indeed with many different packs if you have that option.  It is normal only to provide meet cards to subscribers.  This is just to minimize the antisocial actions of those opposed.  But you can usually get access to the cards / phone line or whatever method your hunt uses by joining the supporters club.  (You are likely to have to provide a referee as some seek to misuse this route!).  Alternatively speak to your Secretary every time you are free and ask if there is anything going on.  Some packs also offer a discounted 7 or 10 day package which is slightly cheaper than the full per day.


----------



## ester (9 September 2019)

I have always PAYG, one hunt did a ticket for X number of days for Y amount, 
the most recent I just paid per day, subscribing was encouraged obviously but they know I had no transport so could only get to the few hackable meets. 
I've always expected them to be cagey about meet cards previous pack I mentioned people I knew they'd knew, most recent pack actually seemed a bit less bothered, think I just said who I'd been out with before. Their secretary was completely lovely and super welcoming (as were the rest of them tbh).


----------



## Fred66 (9 September 2019)

I think our local hunt allows a couple of days on a pay as you go basis after that then you would have to buy a package of six days.


----------



## asmp (9 September 2019)

Our riding club membership allows you to hunt 4 times a year with the local hunt.  Perhaps other riding clubs have this arrangement?


----------



## spacefaer (9 September 2019)

Most packs allow visitors (ie non subscribers) to visit around 3 days a season - after that it is much more cost effective to buy a package - a book of tickets for between 5 and 10 days.  They usually average out cheaper than paying full visitor's cap.
If you buy a book of tickets,  you should find it easier to get meet information and be able to plan ahead.


----------



## spacefaer (9 September 2019)

asmp said:



			Our riding club membership allows you to hunt 4 times a year with the local hunt.  Perhaps other riding clubs have this arrangement?
		
Click to expand...

That's a brilliant deal - I've never heard of that.  Which part of the county is that?


----------



## ester (9 September 2019)

The one issue I've had with books of tickets is that I do actually need to know the planned meets first to check I can get to enough . I do think it's best if they can be fairly flexible with relative newcomers as we may well become subscribers eventually, when time and finances finally allow.


----------



## Kat (9 September 2019)

Do you have a local bloodhound pack? They are much less secret squirrel about meets, the pack I go with publish all meets on their Facebook page and it is all PAYG, no membership or subscriptions. I think the other local bloodhound pack are similar too.


----------



## Michen (9 September 2019)

Iâ€™ve never subscribed. Hunted with 6 different packs last season depending on what I fancied/what meets were on when. Getting meet details when not a drag or bloodhound a little tricky but  doable!


----------



## asmp (9 September 2019)

spacefaer said:



			That's a brilliant deal - I've never heard of that.  Which part of the county is that?
		
Click to expand...

It's in Hampshire.  Not actually done it as hunting is not my thing but the cap is heavily reduced.


----------



## Orangehorse (9 September 2019)

I think our hunt does a sort of ticket system, I don't know the details but it is a sort of pay as you go.  Hunts prefer subscribers though for the obvious reason that they have got the money up front to pay the wages and running costs.  

If you want to do this I guess it might be a good idea to get yourself known, so go along on foot and get introduced to the important people, and go the social things too.


----------



## Bernster (10 September 2019)

Yes Iâ€™ve done this for trail and drag hunting as I donâ€™t go regularly enough to subscribe.  Agree re joining the supporters club and getting to know the secretary better.  Personally I prefer the openness of drag hunting for finding out whatâ€™s on and where.


----------



## spacefaer (10 September 2019)

Michen said:



			Iâ€™ve never subscribed. Hunted with 6 different packs last season depending on what I fancied/what meets were on when. Getting meet details when not a drag or bloodhound a little tricky but  doable!
		
Click to expand...

We went out with 6 packs last season too - it's good to be able to pick meets and going to suit the horses and it's fun to go new places and meet different people too.

VWH, Ledbury, Meynell, South Shropshire, Albrighton & Woodland, Wheatland (can't think of any more!)
Got days planned with the Wynnstay and the Heythrop as well this season

We just ring the Secs and get recommendations of days that might suit the horses (country, going etc) - never had a problem tbh.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 September 2019)

Is Â£180 the current going rate for a day as a visitor/non subscriber with a fairly posh pack?


----------



## spacefaer (11 September 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Is Â£180 the current going rate for a day as a visitor/non subscriber with a fairly posh pack?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty posh pack  - I guess that would be for a "good" Saturday - but yes,  that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (17 September 2019)

We offer books of tickets too. But to be honest if you turn up and pay your  visitors cap we won't turn you away. We are a small hunt and need all the money we can get.


----------

